# Accuse my fiance of being a child predator? wtf?!



## glamadelic (May 19, 2008)

Okay, get this. Okay, my fiance Brad ocassional goes down to see his older cousin, since they are next door neighbors. His cousin is currently dating someone, and she has a younger sister (tiffany) who is 15. Brad is good friends with Scotty and his girlfriend, and her sister. One day, Scotty's girlfriend asked him if he would ride with her to go pick up her sister, because afterwards she didn't know how to get tp the local fleamarket and she wanted directions. So he did that. Okay, then seeing as Brad and Tiffany are friends, *Tiffany* added Brad to her friends on myspace. Within an hour, her mother logged on and deleted Brad. From what I hear, her mother is really strict, so I guess she thought it was inappropriate for a 15 year old girl (who has a boyfriend!) to have a 19 year old guy as a friend. Whatever.

So anyway, Brad's mother called him yesterday and started yelling at him. Turns out Tiffany's mother called her and was demanding that Brad stay away from her daughter or she would call the cops on him if he didn't. Wtf? I mean, Brad didn't even do anything! He has only seen that girl twice! As many times as Brad goes to Scotty's, she has only been there once. So I don't know why the heck she would do that. But thats not all.

This morning I got this email!

Quote:
hey megan,
I am in my daughters friends name emailing you brad has been emailing my daughter in this profile and they are only 15 my husband has called the law on him for trying to hook up with our daughter. a predater investergater is calling him back this morning. i thought i would let you know what is going on since you are engaged to him. thanks

This really made me mad. I know Brad through and thought. This woman is effing crazy. She's making all this stuff up and trying to get Brad locked up for nothing!! I trust brad completely, but I went ahead and checked his myspace profile emails and his regular email. I found exactly what I expected. NOTHING! The email said said Brad had been contacting her through myspace emails... right? But you know what? I tried to send her back an email and I couldnt. Because I wasn't one of her friends. And Brad isn't one of her friends on myspace either. So how could her possibly be sending her emails? Thats what I thought.
I swear, I gotta get on some nerve pills. Brad's family is sooo... I dunno. But there is a lot of drama. This one tops it all. I want nothing more than to contact that woman and give her a piece of my mind! She has no reason to be doing this. When Brad is not at work, I am with him!!! I constantly check his emails and myspace, and I've never seen anything sent to this girl. Brad doesn't even have the internet at home, unless I let him borrow my laptop.

So unless someone has hacked into his myspace or is impersonating Brad... I don't know how the freak Brad could qualify as a predator. That woman is effing crazy. HER DAUGHTER SENT BRAD the friends request. She should control her daughter, not Brad. If she really wants her kid to be safe, she should make her break up with her boyfriend, she should have her daughters tubes tied, put a chasity belt on her, and lock her up in a barred cage. I'm sorry, but no one messes with my fiance. GRR!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2008)

I guess since he is 19 and she is 15 he is considered to be of legal age and shes underage. This crazy I dont know what to say. This sucks though.


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of crazy people!

I don't know what to suggest




I'm sorry this is happening and I hope it works out.


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2008)

Sorry for what your boyfriend is going through but I too wouldnt allow my 15 year old daughter to converse with a 19 year old man. I think that it is best to not put yourself too deep in the situtation. Because he may have been emailing her. I dont see a parent sending a message like that w/o cause. I could be wrong, she could be psychotic.......


----------



## dentaldee (May 19, 2008)

I don't think there is a big deal for a 15yo and a 19yo to be friends......dating is a different story.

my daughter is 20 and she has friends that range from 15-25....but is it ok cause she's a girl?

I suggest you do not respond to this lady at all.....she's crazy, overbearing, over protective and needs to face the fact that her baby girl is growing up. not worth your breath to even get involved in a battle with this lady.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 19, 2008)

I wouldn't let my 15 yr old daughter be friends w/ a 19 yr old guy.. I looked a lot older at 15 and iIused to get picked up on by older guys a lot... and I wouldn't want that to happen to my daughter


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you're going through that!! I know that they're some crazy ppl that have nothing better to do. I understand that she's protecting her daughter but this woman is taking it over the limit.


----------



## Ricci (May 19, 2008)

looks like Hes been emailing her?

gosh I hope things work out for u


----------



## ticki (May 19, 2008)

wow. what a psycho. tell your fiance that a friendship with tiffany is not worth it. let her mom ruin her life and not his as well. isn't she harassing you? can't you put a restraining order on her? hahaha!


----------



## glamadelic (May 19, 2008)

the thing is he never sees her or talks to her. they aren't really friends... just aquaintances. i know for a fact my fiance would never do that! i know for a fact now someone has hacked into brad's account... because while ago i checked his myspace and there was a message from the girl's dad saying they had called the cops and printed off his so called "emails" and he was in sooo much trouble. i left the message there because i wanted brad to see it. but then i check it again the mail was gone! deleted! in a matter of 5 minutes.. i also checked brads old email (which he used on myspace) and it showed that the girl had sent brad several messages! but when i check myspace, they of course werent there. now i check brads myspace very often and i've never seen one of those messages. so i think someone hacked in and deleted all of those... i don't get it.. what makes me mad though, is all those message from her... if someone was harassing her from brad's account, why would she respond to those messages? if it was me i wouldnt have responded. there were at least 20 notifications of messages from here!

but anyway, its at such a point where tiff's sister texted brad and said he's in so much trouble.... i'm scared that brad will get sent to jail for doing nothing...


----------



## bella1342 (May 19, 2008)

Well your fiance needs to stay away from that family, even his cousin for awhile.

I'd definitely delete my myspce too. Even if he didn't do anything wrong, I think it would be for the best. When things die down, he can start a new myspace page, and put it on private.

That really sucks, and i'm sorry that is happening to you.. but yeah I think he should stay away from *every* one of them.


----------



## CellyCell (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sounds like a bunch of crazy people! Yeah!
I dunno, I'd try contacting the lady. If worst comes to worst and they're still calling him a predator without proof... I'd threaten with calling police or whomever for that family making false accusations that can be damaging to his reputation.

Trust me, once some form of a rumor like that happens - it's hard to kinda put it to rest. Good luck.

Edit: Didn't see your last response. Dude, get someone on your side that can help you... keep all those notifications on. Do you have ANY form of clue who might be doing it?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2008)

I think it is great that parents actually care about their children. A 19 year old male has no business associating with a 15 year old girl - under any cir***stances. I wish more parents cared about who their 15 year old children hang out with.

If the police were in fact contacted, they will do an investigation.

If they feel that he acted inappropriately, they will question him.

Until then, I would be have as if nothing inappropriate had occured.

And make better decisions with regard to associating with young girls.


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2008)

OMG that is so horrible. Why would you jump to conclusions so quickly and call someone a child predator??? DonÂ´t these people know this is serious stuff?

IÂ´m sure nothing will happen to your fiancÃ©, try not to worry too much. And stay way from psycho people like that woman


----------



## KatJ (May 19, 2008)

I'm sorry this is happening right now. But, if the police have been contacted, remember that they have crazy amount of techonology on their side. I'm pretty sure they have a way of finding out what IP address the messages came from.

I hope it all works out soon, and for the best.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 19, 2008)

That's so crazy and it sucks to be in this situation...I would agree with Nicole (bella1432) to just delete the account and start afresh. The last thing you need to do is deal with the lady. As weird as this is, I'm surprised she had so many grammar and spelling errors for an adult. *shrugs* maybe because I'm an English major so I'm more technical, but "predater investergater"? lol, it should be "predator investigator" Being 19 yo, he shouldn't have requested to a 15 yo to be a friend. Sometimes girls let it get to their heads and trouble arises...I remember my ex added my cousin who just turned 18 and he's 30...Of course I see nothing of it, but she's legal and she's aware of what's going on. Being that this 15 yo girl's mother is strict and overbearing, it's best your fiance do not associate with her.


----------



## akathegnat (May 19, 2008)

I don't know if I would delete the account. Don't you think that would look like he was guilty. Just change the password. I agree that the police can trace every little thing, deleted account or not. You can't hide anything on a computer. If he's truley innocent they won't find anything on the computers that he's know to use and as someone else mentioned, IP address can be traced. Best of luck getting this mess sorted out.


----------



## McRubel (May 19, 2008)

Dude, that woman sounds psycho!!! I would tell Brad to delete Tiffany from his friends on his myspace account. What struck me as odd is that the email that "woman" sent you. It had a lot of bad grammar and typos. Could Tiffany's boyfriend be jealous and be doing something like that? I wouldn't sweat it too much because I'm sure the police have better things to do than investigate a myspace problem. I hope your situation gets better. Please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## Anthea (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like a mess, I would delete the account and let it all settle down over time and if he wants, start a new account with a different user name and password.


----------



## pinksugar (May 21, 2008)

I didn't even think of IP addresses, but I agree - I don't think that your bf will be accused by the police if the IP addresses are different from the computers he uses.

And I agree, what on earth is with that woman's spelling?


----------



## krazykid90 (May 22, 2008)

Wow, she sounds kind of psycho.


----------



## internetchick (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for what your boyfriend is going through but I too wouldnt allow my 15 year old daughter to converse with a 19 year old man. I think that it is best to not put yourself too deep in the situtation. Because he may have been emailing her. I dont see a parent sending a message like that w/o cause. I could be wrong, she could be psychotic....... I tend to agree.
Also, did you just check his inbox? Seriously, I would check his sent boxes(email and MySpace too).


----------



## love2482 (May 27, 2008)

Judging from the email that she sent you, she doesn't seem like the brightest crayon in the box. Brad really should delete his myspace account. I believe you when you say that he is being wrongfully accused.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jun 2, 2008)

What a mess! I agree your fiance needs to stay away from this family for a while. They seem like they'll find some sort of different drama to freak out over if given time to get over the "predator" situation. How offensive can you be?! Maybe this Tiffany girl had gotten busted with guys and now her mom is paranoid but there's no need to get sucked up in it for a friend Brad's only seen twice.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm 100% with Aprill on this. Sorry, but as someone who was prey to a sexual predator, I know too well how good these guys are at lying. The man who abused me did so with his WIFE laying next to him asleep.

I love my husband with all my heart but if I got an email like that from a parent my #1 concern would be for the child involved.

I hope things work out for you and I hate to be negative but honestly, my abuser's wife probably sought out advice too and maybe she was told to just forget about it, told that I was lying . . . now she's still married to a guy who like to get his rocks off on kids AND she has a little girl of her own. It sickens me because I care a lot about this woman, but she was so blinded by her love for this man that she refused to see the truth. Who knows how many other young girls he's abused in the 10 years since I came out with the truth? I suspect some of my own family members may have been victimized . . .

Like I said, I hope things work out


----------



## Pipsweet (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with those who are saying don't delete the account- it does just make him look guilty, and if it comes down to police investigation (which it may not), you'll need the proof of IP addresses, etc. I also think it'd be best to ask this woman (and again, I agree with those who have cast aspersions on her identity- it doesn't seem to me to be an email sent from an adult, considering the seriousness of the subject matter) about the so-called 'proof' that she has. It's important to understand why she believes your fiance to be involved with her daughter.


----------



## ticki (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, deleting the myspace account would be bad. i'm sure that the police would be able to subpoena the archives and such, but why make it hard for them. the myspace page has a lot of the proof that you need to prove that she's being unreasonable.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

wow. women are crazy.


----------



## beaglette (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to experience this, Kee



*hugs*

I was that other woman for 15 years. No, I didn't believe my daughter lied. As a matter of fact, that was THE VERY MOMENT I wised up. But for 15 years I lived with a liar who had me totally fooled. It's natural to not believe "he" could do "something" like that-- I mean, after all, who wants to think that the person they have slept with every single night for the past XX years, molests children? I certainly didn't. I threw up many, many, many, many, many times when I found out the truth.

Keep talking to that woman. I'm convinced you'll help her see the light.

(Sorry to hijack; I just couldn't not respond to this post!)

I meant to add that I am also with Aprill on this one, 1000% percent!

Hugs,

Brandi

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 100% with Aprill on this. Sorry, but as someone who was prey to a sexual predator, I know too well how good these guys are at lying. The man who abused me did so with his WIFE laying next to him asleep. 
I love my husband with all my heart but if I got an email like that from a parent my #1 concern would be for the child involved.

I hope things work out for you and I hate to be negative but honestly, my abuser's wife probably sought out advice too and maybe she was told to just forget about it, told that I was lying . . . now she's still married to a guy who like to get his rocks off on kids AND she has a little girl of her own. It sickens me because I care a lot about this woman, but she was so blinded by her love for this man that she refused to see the truth. Who knows how many other young girls he's abused in the 10 years since I came out with the truth? I suspect some of my own family members may have been victimized . . .

Like I said, I hope things work out


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

any more news chicken?


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 11, 2008)

I think i would be getting an lawyer, cause if this is whats going on it sounds liek you gunna need help with this one.Hope things work out for ya


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 11, 2008)

No prob Brandi, I don't think it's hijacking when it's relevant to the topic at hand, and your experience is. These jerks are just too good at lying and when a child is involved *every* angle has to be considered! No one ever thinks their boyfriend, their husband, their father, their son, etc, is a predator . . . this is why so many children get raped.

I'm not saying this is the case in this situation, I'm just saying don't just go on "but I know him, he'd never do that".


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow....

I hope this works out... It's unfortunate, all of it, really...


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say that I too agree with kee and brandi... you never know who your dealing with, no matter how long your with that person. It's very possible he was doing more with this girl than you knew about. I just wouldn't rule anything out...something doesn't add up here. I hope he's totally innocent though.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 12, 2008)

Honestly, I would get both sides of the story. find out if brad has been emailing her. She (the girl's mother) is overreacting, as they were just friends. I dont see whats wrong with a 15 year old girl being friends with a 19 year old guy. As long as it is only friendship, whats the harm? But I hope things work out for you and I would smack that 15 year old after this is all over.


----------

